# H samuels pocket watch.



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

Over the years I have gathered quite a few pocket watches. Of course it is only human to have favourites.

This is one of my favourites, When Harriet set up her mail order business in Manchester she supplied some lovely watches in silver cases. This one bears no resemblance To the condition it came to me, over a few months of silver smithing to remove all the dings, and gentle polishing. the case now gleams. Surprisingly the movement needed only a minor repair to the winding, a good clean, and lubricating. She now has a period key.






























Apologies I seem to have up loaded a wrong image for no 4. I would put it right if I knew how to.


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

Apologies I seem to have up loaded a wrong image for no 4. I would put it right if I knew how to. this is the correct image


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm surprised that no-one has commented yet on your rather lovely H. Samuel pocket watch. I would appreciate it if you could date the watch for us because it is always helpful to know when a watch was produced, and in the case of H. samuel, we have a company with a long history. I note that there seem to be hallmarks on the watch, so perhaps you could look these up, or you might know about the history of H. Samuel pocket watches.


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

1919 is the date, an antique next year. I have taken your enquiry on board I should have mentioned the date.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I thought so... I have just posted on your other thread showing another nice H.Samuel watch. 

Thanks for giving a date for this one. It strikes me that the date of 1919 is just a bit later than I would have expected for the design of this watch, which makes it rather intriguing. Ever since I was a young collector of all sorts of things, I have developed in my head a sort of dating system for objects which has stood me in good stead as a "rule of thumb" system. Anyway, I shall add your watch to my inner history clock. :biggrin:


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Looks a lovely piece, good to have the ability to have favourites, how many do you have?


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Would of been great to see the P Watch before the work. Certainly looks good now


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

I had considered taking photos of as acquired, but when I set out on my collection, my aim was to do the best for them. Even when the restoration is right to me, my cameras show up scratches invisible to the naked eye.

Wrenny asks how many do I have, I have never counted, I reckon over 100.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

hartley353 said:


> I had considered taking photos of as acquired, but when I set out on my collection, my aim was to do the best for them. Even when the restoration is right to me, my cameras show up scratches invisible to the naked eye.
> 
> Wrenny asks how many do I have, I have never counted, I reckon over 100.


 100 is impressive. Do you ever pass any on after your project is complete or just grow your collection?


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

As yet i have sold none, I gave a few away that didn't fit, in exchange for parts to a local collector. It only took a a couple of years to fill my collectors cabinet, the overspill is held in biscuit tins. Each in a soft case.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

hartley353 said:


> As yet i have sold none, I gave a few away that didn't fit, in exchange for parts to a local collector. It only took a a couple of years to fill my collectors cabinet, the overspill is held in biscuit tins. Each in a soft case.


 speechless! is the cannon loaded? Nice work :thumbsup:


----------

